# MES Wind Problem Solution



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2010)

> OK guys, I wasn't going to post this, because it seems trivial, but I figured, "What the heck, it might help somebody".
> I do my smoking on the front porch of my log house.
> 
> Every once in awhile the wind is blowing in just the right direction that the front porch seems to become like a "wind-tunnel".
> ...










Even swirling to the other direction:







Cheap (FREE) and easy fix:


----------



## texacajun (Oct 13, 2010)

I like it. Looks like you solved a common issue i had.

By the way don't let the post man pick up any delivery's he might take your box by mistake.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> I like it. Looks like you solved a common issue i had.
> 
> By the way don't let the post man pick up any delivery's he might take your box by mistake.




I'm glad it will help at least one.

It's so simple, yet works good.

LOL on the post man.


----------



## deltadude (Oct 18, 2010)

Your describing drafting.  It can be a problem, and it doesn't have to be a high wind.  Since the MES exhaust if flush with the cabinet top, not only can MES internal heat be drawn away, the draft will cause your chips to burn faster, so as you pointed both heat loss and chip burn are potential problems.  Someone has built an extension on the exhaust using an aluminum dryer vent.  6-10 inches should be enough.  I have used a piece of KD pipe (galvanized knock down pipe 5 " diameter), another solution buy a 5" either alum or galvanized adjustable elbow, and bend the elbow about 45º then point it away from the wind and use a little tape to hold in place.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2010)

deltadude said:


> Your describing drafting.  It can be a problem, and it doesn't have to be a high wind.  Since the MES exhaust if flush with the cabinet top, not only can MES internal heat be drawn away, the draft will cause your chips to burn faster, so as you pointed both heat loss and chip burn are potential problems.  Someone has built an extension on the exhaust using an aluminum dryer vent.  6-10 inches should be enough.  I have used a piece of KD pipe (galvanized knock down pipe 5 " diameter), another solution buy a 5" either alum or galvanized adjustable elbow, and bend the elbow about 45º then point it away from the wind and use a little tape to hold in place.



Yup,

I tried the metal extension as follows:

One time I tried to put an inverted tin can on top of the vent, with holes punched through the bottom.

I didn't like this, because it didn't seem to work very good, plus the smoke & moisture was condensing on the sides of the tin can.

Then that moisture was running down the inside of the can, and would have eventually started dripping through the vent, onto my meat!

The cardboard box is much bigger than the exhaust vent, and it doesn't cause condensation to form inside like a metal extension does.

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Oct 18, 2010)

deltadude said:


> Your describing drafting.  It can be a problem, and it doesn't have to be a high wind.  Since the MES exhaust if flush with the cabinet top, not only can MES internal heat be drawn away, the draft will cause your chips to burn faster, so as you pointed both heat loss and chip burn are potential problems.  Someone has built an extension on the exhaust using an aluminum dryer vent.  6-10 inches should be enough.  I have used a piece of KD pipe (galvanized knock down pipe 5 " diameter), another solution buy a 5" either alum or galvanized adjustable elbow, and bend the elbow about 45º then point it away from the wind and use a little tape to hold in place.


I used a 3 inch duct to try the same thing. It works but i have to make sure i don't get any moisture build up like bearcaver. I have been using it for about a year with no issues yet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> I used a 3 inch duct to try the same thing. It works but i have to make sure i don't get any moisture build up like bearcaver. I have been using it for about a year with no issues yet.


Now that I think about it, I think it was Winter when I tried the tin can extension. Can was ice cold on outside, and hot smoke on inside.


----------



## deltadude (Oct 21, 2010)

I used 5", the additional diameter helps, I didn't have a problem with condensation. You can try a piece of double wall vent.  Or just make a square wood extension 5x5 or 6x6 about 10" long out of 1/4" plywood.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2010)

deltadude said:


> I used 5", the additional diameter helps, I didn't have a problem with condensation. You can try a piece of double wall vent.  Or just make a square wood extension 5x5 or 6x6 about 10" long out of 1/4" plywood.




Yup, Those would all probably work, but my cardboard box was an emergency 2 minute fix. I like your wood ideas, and maybe the double walled vent too, but up here in the Winter I'd bet even the 5" diameter would form condensate. It just wouldn't run into the exhaust hole until a small pond forms on the top of the MES. It's the big difference between Winters in PA & CA that causes that.

Thanks DD,

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bear,

Ot, From the pics, I love the look of your home.

Back on topic;  How about making a small log house about the same size as the box. It might look great on top of the MES.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Bearcarver said:


> Yup, Those would all probably work, but my cardboard box was an emergency 2 minute fix. I like your wood ideas, and maybe the double walled vent too, but up here in the Winter I'd bet even the 5" diameter would form condensate. It just wouldn't run into the exhaust hole until a small pond forms on the top of the MES. It's the big difference between Winters in PA & CA that causes that.
> 
> Thanks DD,
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Ot, From the pics, I love the look of your home.
> 
> Back on topic;  How about making a small log house about the same size as the box. It might look great on top of the MES.


Thank You,

LOL---That would be too cool. I could have the smoke coming out of the chimney of the little log house!

Too Cool !

Also TOO much work, because I would get too anal (my son calls it), and therefore it would take too much time.

Too many "Toos" ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Idea


----------



## eman (Apr 15, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You,
> 
> LOL---That would be too cool. I could have the smoke coming out of the chimney of the little log house!
> 
> ...


see if you can find a set of lincoln logs???


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2011)

Knowing you Bear, the cardboard box will be replaced by some permanent fix. I like the log cabin idea.


----------



## mirachael (Apr 17, 2011)

Wish I had found this a few days ago.  1st use of new MES-40" on a cold, WINDY day in Minnesota.  Never could get temp up.  Not sure if it was too much water from water pan (filled it per instructions, will go dry from here on) but knew the wind had a big impact.  Now I know the wind is a bigger problem and know how to fix it...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Mirachael said:


> Wish I had found this a few days ago.  1st use of new MES-40" on a cold, WINDY day in Minnesota.  Never could get temp up.  Not sure if it was too much water from water pan (filled it per instructions, will go dry from here on) but knew the wind had a big impact.  Now I know the wind is a bigger problem and know how to fix it...


Would also help to heat your water before putting it in pan, if you're using water. I nuke mine to near boiling.

Bear


----------



## mirachael (Apr 25, 2011)

Bear,

I did use water and boiled it in a kettle before adding.  Wondering if that huge water pan acted as a heat sink / heat anchor...  Sits over the heating element holding a steady 212F as long as the water is simmering away.  Is this a lot to overcome?  Perhaps it was more the wind and outside temps (mid 40's).


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2011)

Mirachael said:


> Bear,
> 
> I did use water and boiled it in a kettle before adding.  Wondering if that huge water pan acted as a heat sink / heat anchor...  Sits over the heating element holding a steady 212F as long as the water is simmering away.  Is this a lot to overcome?  Perhaps it was more the wind and outside temps (mid 40's).


If you had trouble getting the heat up in your MES 40, it must have been the wind.

If you used cold water in the pan, that would do it too, but since you used boiling water, it must have been the wind.

Wind can suck the heat right out of your smoker.

Bear


----------

